# Greetings from Eastern KY



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome Koopa, I'm in eastern KY near Hazard. You can find what ever you need to know here on Beesource, just ask...... Good Luck...


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome Koopa, I'm in Central Kentucky. Good luck and have fun with your new hobby.


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)

Central KY here too. Tons of good info on here.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Central va here, Welcome Koopa!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome Koopa.
SE KY here.
Kentucky sure does have a lot of bee keepers.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Western KY says hello. Good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

